# Boas > General Boas >  Rosy or Kenyan Sand Boa?  Which should I get?

## MelissaFlipski

We have one BP and I am very interested in expanding our collection (Don't tell my husband I call it that!).  I held a Rosy Boa and fell in love.  But I am also very interested in KSB's.  Can anyone give me a low down on which I should choose?

This is what I am currently thinking:
Rosy:  Almost always VERY docile, beautiful, more affordable, low humidity requirements, moderately active (a + for me).

KSB:  Mostly docile but can have a miss, even MORE beautiful, a male only requires a 10 gal tank at full size, not very active a (- for me).

Please, correct me if any of my facts are wrong.  And add any pertinent details I should consider.  THANKS!

----------


## JLC

I don't have any personal experience with either (other than seeing them at shows or whatnot) but I have two different friends who both have (or have had) a rosy....and both snakes were "mean" as heck.  LOL  I don't really think snakes are ever "mean"...but they certainly weren't docile and did not like to be handled at all. Now, I don't know if my limited anecdotal experience with them means I just got unlucky to find the only two non-docile ones around...but I do think that docility (is that a word? LOL)  isn't a "given." 

As to which to choose....I don't think I could pick.  They're both very cool in their own ways.  Maybe get one now...and plan on getting the other "someday."   :Razz:

----------


## darkangel

I wouldn't take being docile for granted... I would go with a Rosy.  I find them more beautiful.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> As to which to choose....I don't think I could pick.  They're both very cool in their own ways.  Maybe get one now...and plan on getting the other "someday."


I was actually thinking that!  Am I a baaaaaaad girl.   :Wink: 

I know I can't take docility (I like that word!) as a given, but that is sort of what I heard.  I might be wrong.

Thanks, guys.  I hope I get more opinions!  I am doing my reading, but want to hear from BP.net'ers.   :Please:

----------


## Shelby

I've never met a mean KSB.. and I have two. They're awesome snakes. A normal will run you around $60 (that's what the price was when I got mine anyway..) my anery was $75 I think.. lol

If you find them more beautiful, get the KSB.. I highly doubt you could be disappointed.  :Smile:

----------


## cassandra

Solution: They're both such small species...get one of each!

<3 April's KSBs....they're so purty.  :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I've never met a mean KSB.. and I have two. They're awesome snakes. A normal will run you around $60 (that's what the price was when I got mine anyway..) my anery was $75 I think.. lol
> 
> If you find them more beautiful, get the KSB.. I highly doubt you could be disappointed.


Hot, April, hot!  Those are some SWEET looking snakes.  And you have 38 snakes?!  Are you married?  If so, how can I convince my husband to let me do that???!!!   :Surprised: 

Please list your snakes for us!  





> Solution: They're both such small species...get one of each!


Yeah, I was thinking one now and one later.  But don't tell my husband that!  Hopefully, I can get a snake within a week or so (at show or from breeder); then I may have to wait until he gets over the shock of my new obsession.  Maybe the 3rd in the collection next summer?  (if I can wait that long -  :Taz: )

----------


## Shelby

Nope.. I'm 20 and I live with my parents. My dad loves them and my mum has her own snake (she took a bit of work though, when I was younger, she was very scared of snakes)

My collection as listed in my profile:

BOIDS
1.0 Ball
1.1 Pastel Balls
0.1 Spider Ball
0.1 Cinnamon Pastel BP
1.1 Het Pied BPs
1.1 Jungle Carpet Python
1.2 Blood Pythons 
1.0 Granite Burmese Python
1.0 Kenyan Sand Boa
1.0 Anery Kenyan Sand Boa
0.1 Roughscale Sand Boa
1.1 Hog Island Boa
1.2 Surinam Redtail Boa
0.1 Yellow Anaconda
2.0 Granite Yellow Anaconda
1.0 Green Anaconda
1.0 Dumerils Boa

COLUBRIDS
0.1 Albino Motley Corn
1.0 Greyband King
0.1 Speckled King
2.2 California Kings (albino, albino stripes, and normal)
0.1 Mexican Black King
0.1 Het Hypo Tangerine Honduran Milk
1.0 Hypo Tangerine Honduran Milk
1.0 Tangerine Honduran Milk
1.0 Albino Nelson's Milk

----------


## sophia

I voted for a KSB.  I have one and he's wonderful.  He's definately not mean, but tends to thrash around a lot when I'm picking him up.  He usually settles down after that, though.  I got him from someone who has many KSBs, and had to get rid of this particular one because he wouldn't settle down (I don't see what the problem was, though, because he's pretty calm once he's out).  That implies that all his other KSBs were calm, which I've heard is the norm.  I have no experience with Rosys, though.  I opted for a KSB over Rosy because of space requirements.

GOod luck!

----------


## djansen

I had a rosy boa and that was the softest feeling snake i ever had.  he was very tame too.  the kenyans i saw were burried in the sand most of the time and were pretty mean.
i would go with a rosy.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Thank you everyone for voting and writing.  Looks like a Bush/Gore election happened here.... (not to offend anyone)

I got a Kenyan Sand Boa at the Chantilly, VA NARBC show from BHB!  I'll post pics shortly.

This is why I ended up getting the KSB:
1)  Got a cute little baby male - requires only a 10 gal at adult size.
2)  I know I like the normal KSB; and there were at least 3 vendors to choose from.
3)  I really want a baby Morongo Valley Rosy Boa (last one under California Desert Rosy Boas at:  http://www.localityrosys.com/localities.php).  They only had baby/young chocolates and San Felipes at the NARBC show, and adult rosies that looked similar to what I want - but adults nonetheless.
4) Kind of a dumb reason, but the KSB was only $40!  And no shipping, of course.
5)  There's always the future.  I still hope for the Rosy another day!

----------


## Patrick Long

my girlfriend and i have a sand boa, and couldnt be happier. the thing is gentle and calm all the time. not to mention he makes cool patterns in his substrate hahahah

----------


## MelissaFlipski

We love Morty (his name now).  But he still hasn't eaten for us!  BHB was feeding him live pinks and we've only gotten our hands on frozen so far.  Still looking.

Any advice?  He's only 10 grams and I want him to grow someday!   :Smile:

----------


## Condozoo

I recently bought 3 KSB (2 hatchings and 1 sub-adult). All were eating live and I had no problem switching them to f/t. Most breeders will start them on live prey. I switched them by thawing the mouse in a plastic bag in hot water. This way, the mouse does not come in contact with the water and stays dry. It worked very well for me. I did that 3-4 times and now they are all eating nice juicy wet mice.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Morty is eating live pinkie mice for now.  We just usually have to drive 45 minutes to get them.  So I occasionally give him 2 in one feeding and he takes them both.  We only gave him 1 yesterday b/c he is shedding.

We'll try to switch him over in a few months.  The breeder said that would be a good time to try.  I have heard that they are notoriously picky eaters when young.  He is still small, probably about 15 grams - though I haven't weighed him recently.

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Hope to see pics of little Morty ! ! !  :Wink:

----------


## MarkS

I know KSB's are hot right now, and they have some very pretty colors, but they are always hiding in the sand... Rosy's just seem to be more visible and accessible.  They also come in very cool colors.

----------


## Westcoast

I would go with the rosy boa !
Kenyans are burrowers and spend most of there time under the substrate. I dont own either but have owned many rosies as a kid. Rosies are great pets and there are a few to choose from.

----------


## neilgolli

Rosys were very very popular and expense not all that long ago and then kinda fell out of the spot light, but I really think they are beautiful snakes and much much more active.

ROSY all the way.....

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Funny that this thread was revived.  I did end up getting the KSB.  But I do still want a Rosy one day.  I am partial to Morongo Valley and Lake Otay localities.  http://www.localityrosys.com/ for more on the localities.  Maybe late this year?  That is, if my husband doesn't cut me off from getting another snake.  But I do have a 10 gallon tank that is empty!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Westcoast

This is a very addicting hobby! 
The more you own the more you want to own ! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> This is a very addicting hobby! 
> The more you own the more you want to own !


So True!!

----------


## herpmajor

ROSEY!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> ROSEY!!!!


Nice looking avatar!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Both!!! :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Wow.  Old thread.  Guess what.  I DO have both now!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## TheMolenater2

I would go with a Kenyan Sand Boa. But they are both awesome.

----------


## Salem Purrs

I'm not sure, really. I think they are both very nice, and rosies have such cute faces. ^^

speaking of which... you can have my Kenyan for just half the shipping cost.  :Wink:  he has some weird eating habits, but according to breeders I've talked to, its normal. but even if he -is- normal... I need to make room. my limit is three snakes and I might be taking my friend's corn. basically because she's pretty desperate to get rid of it.

----------


## Salem Purrs

oops. 0_o I never even saw how old this was.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Yes, I already have both.  LOL

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Yes, I already have both.  LOL


So now that you have both, give me your opinion. I'm currently trying to choose a new snake. I'm leaning towards one of the smaller boas. Probably rosy or kenyan.

Give me a list of pros and cons for each, please?

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> So now that you have both, give me your opinion. I'm currently trying to choose a new snake. I'm leaning towards one of the smaller boas. Probably rosy or kenyan.
> 
> Give me a list of pros and cons for each, please?


It's a tough call; and I imagine each snake has its own personality - my two snakes may not necessarily be representative of the entire species.  But I'll give it my best shot.

Kenyan Sand Boa
- hides more
- calmer when handled (a "snuggler")
- cute face
- very smooth body, except rough tail
- pokes its head out in hopes of an ambush
- smaller adult size
- normal is cheaper
- picky eater at first - harder to get on f/t

Rosy Boa
- many localities to choose from
- VERY smooth all over
- more distinction between head and neck
- slightly larger adult size
- more active - both in the tank and out, but still a slow mover
- sometimes more interested in getting out and about than eating

I hope this helps.  I like them both for different reasons.  The KSB is more of a snuggler, which I like.  The rosy is more often seen cruising his tank, so I like that.

Good luck!  Let us know what you pick.  My best advice would be to go to a reptile show and hold one of each.

----------


## N4S

Get a Rosy. 

I think KSB's are boring.

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Good luck!  Let us know what you pick.  My best advice would be to go to a reptile show and hold one of each.


Thanks for the run down. I'd planned on going to a show to help myself pic but the only one I know of near Seattle comes once a year, last weekend. Which I missed. 

So it will be a while before I can go to a show. Traveling out of state is just not within my means right now.

I originally wanted a KSB but then I found out about rosys and hence my delima. I'll let you know when I finally get one or the other.  I wish I room for both.

----------


## whazzup101

i would personally get a rosy boa, because they are one of the most docile and smaller snakes out there.
last year i was able to adopt a mexican rosy boa for short term and it was amazing.
she was a four-five year old girl and she had one of the softest scales on a snake.
but i see that you've already made up your mind.
maybe next time.

----------

